# Something a bit different



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Great job, thanks for helping nature !!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Great job, thanks for helping nature !!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


I failed to mention we did kill a few fish that day...


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

How was he or she, as far as letting you handle it? Did you use a towel or something to cover it up on the trip to the ramp?

Good job, Tom.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Only time he/she had an issue was if you got your face too close then you were greeting with the penetrating death stare and wide-open beak. 

I didn't push the issue with that!

Didn't get bit and she didn't put up a fight. I learned from handling the other injured one years ago the claws are also something to really watch out for so I had that in mind when I grabbed the bird. 

Wrapped it comfortably in my raincoat and he/she seemed to enjoy the ride to the ramp, never fussed once. 

FWIW, I was told that Ospreys are pretty fragile birds, and a few days of not eating properly and/or a fight with another bird or animal can leave them weak and not able to feed, leading to death. Thinking about it, they do eat fish for a living which requires some strength so it makes sense. You'd be surprised at just how light they are when you pick them up. 

So if you see one that doesn't look right, do your best to help it and if it can't fly on it's own gently retrieve it and call your local animal hospital. In our case, animal control was kind enough to come pick the bird up and deliver it to the animal hospital which was pretty darned nice.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds to me like Karma was responsible for the 2 of you crossing paths...not to mention the Gheenoe.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Tom. Good to see you hanging around here again.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Kudos to you for making the effort and taking the time.  Advice for "next time".  Cover his head (eyes) with a soft tee shirt, rag or handkerchief.  It calms them down.

I've twice encountered pelicans caught in fishing line dangling from trees.  The first time I ended up climbing an Australian pine full of bird s--t, mites and lice to cut him down.  He could not fly, but nothing was broken and was able to swim off.  The most recent was only a month ago.  We were able to free him with the push pole.. flew off to freedom.

It does feel good to give back to nature when we get the chance.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great story and good on you for making the effort to save an osprey, one of the coolest fisherman out there. Us fishermen have to stick together.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

That's really cool, a lot of people wouldn't have done that.


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome report.

Mid fall, I was poling the back country on a super high flood tide. I came across 3 baby Raccoons that were just floating along for their lives in the out going tide without their mother. I was able to pole over to them and save them from drowning. I got them into the boat, 2 seemed thankful, 1 was just absolutely pissed off about the entire situation in general. I had a large book bag with towels that I wrapped them up in for comfort for the ride back. Brought them back to the house and found a local wild animal rehab. We brought the ***** over, and got a full tour of her place. She had other Raccoons, turtles, vultures, doves, ospreys, rats, squirrels, lizards, snakes, etc all native to Florida and all injured, but in great hands that promised the best results for their successful recovery. She has been doing it for 40 years, and she was a damn animal rehab pro! While I was there, she stated that Osprey's chances of survival are extremely low. Regardless of what kind of injury they sustained. Amazing how the one you brought in survived, that's good to hear.

The ***** we brought back, did just fine. They were released onto a 6,500 acre conservation, now their lives will be nothing but woods, and possibly some small lakes and not living in the back country saw grass on the Gulf of Mexico haha.

I love watching predatory birds hunt. While fishing, that's all you see is Osprey's hunting. They are impressive hunters.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Great post viper, and a cool pic to boot! Those buggers are cute when they're young.

-T


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

An american kestrel (chicken hawk) just swooped in and nailed a dove today at Publix. It happened right in front of my wife and I. Awesome aerial pursuit. I love the winter time in south Florida, as we see the kestrels and Peregrines nailing the doves that are fed by many people. Doves can move, too!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Speaking of birds, I was camping out on the island last weekend and counted 6 frigate birds flying over the island at the same time. Crazy. And yes I'm sure they were frigates


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That is awesome to be able to help out that osprey like that! Good job!


----------

